# Plowing with 1995 Blazer + - ?



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone have any opinion

Auto 305 (I think)


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

I plow with an 89 blazer w/ 4.3 and it has more torque than my 83 f-150 it has a Meyer 6.0 on it. Great for doing resi's. I would not do any commercial with it


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i would do it, wouldnt go higher then 7 1/2 foot plow on it. nothing better then a chevy


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The full size Blazers actually make nice driveway rigs (especially if their a 2 door) short and a little more rear weight than an empty pickup truck. Visibility can be a problem at times but other than that they work very well. Don't go overboard on the plow size and you'll be quite happy with it.


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks B&B

IS a standard 7.5 Fisher OK?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Tomas090;593889 said:


> Thanks B&B
> 
> IS a standard 7.5 Fisher OK?


I wouldn't be afraid to run it.


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, appreciate the info


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

like said- vis can be a prob on the back side windows but the short wheel base is nice


----------

